
How to use sed to automate mind numbing tasks (with examples) - code-faster
https://codefaster.substack.com/p/how-to-use-sed-to-automate-mind-numbing
======
pmdulaney
Just to make your macOS disclaimer clearer, would you show an example command
done both ways, macOS and Linux? And -- if you happen to know -- on the Mac
side is this delta a function of which shell is being used?

